# Coz fuck it



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 18, 2016)

uno muuurrrrr cuz halloween


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> uno muuurrrrr cuz halloween


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


 reminds me of prodigy a lot


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> reminds me of prodigy a lot







Oi, it's muh enemy...


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oi, it's muh enemy...


Queens bridge in da house but nothing like the Wu Tan Clan ol dirty bastard and Method man those were the daez then puff daddy came on the scene with Wendy Williams at Hot 97 spinning his records oh yeeaaahhhh!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Queens bridge in da house but nothing like the Wu Tan Clan ol dirty bastard and Method man those were the daez then puff daddy came on the scene with Wendy Williams at Hot 97 spinning his records oh yeeaaahhhh!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2016)

on either november 8th, or 28th, depending on how you look at it, and whatnot, we will have a new president elect by 8:30 PM. in the east or west. i do not know. here is a map of fuck it.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

There was a bee just now. I fucking hate bees. There is a bee. It's buzzing around. Fuck that. Thank you. FUck all that.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

REEwwwwww just fuck all that. I hate bees. I see one right now.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

It buzzing around.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> REEwwwwww just fuck all that. I hate bees. I see one right now.


They vomit honey though.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> They vomit honey though.


Who can trust beez when it comes to anything?!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

]


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> They vomit honey though.


They may spit honey. Just, no. No. Don't touch me.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> ]


Reported


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh my fucking god.


Just kidding put please be more thoughtful pinworm. Those were for you not public


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Just kidding put please be more thoughtful pinworm. Those were for you not public


Let us both take a moment to bless mushrooms not only for their teaching, but their ability to send even the most abhorrently arrogant into a humble stance.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Let us both take a moment to bless mushrooms not only for their teaching, but their ability to send even the most abhorrently arrogant into a humble stance.


It's ok homie, you like dmt?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Let us both take a moment to bless mushrooms not only for their teaching, but their ability to send even the most abhorrently arrogant into a humble stance.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's ok homie, you like dmt?


From what I have read, it is fairly easy to extract. Any advice for a beginner?


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> From what I have read, it is fairly easy to extract. Any advice for a beginner?


Yes join dmt-nexus.me I'm a member


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


>


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes join dmt-nexus.me I'm a member


What is your info there? Same SN?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> What is your info there? Same SN?


Yes sir I'm a clone here at rollitup, that's the original drowning-man.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes sir I'm a clone here at rollitup, that's the original drowning-man.


Ok, I will go ahead and bug you here soon. I have some knowledge to sap up from ya.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Ok, I will go ahead and bug you here soon. I have some knowledge to sap up from ya.


Like a pinworm?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Like a pinworm?


All up in your ass.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 26, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>







"You speak like someone who has never been
Smacked in the fucking mouth
That's OK, we have the remedy
You speak like someone who has never been
Knocked the fuck on out
But we have your remedy."

Not you, but like, just an awesome verse.


----------

